# JW Teachings



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

In 1975 the WTB&TS taught that the man who sows the seed in the parable of the mustard seed (Matthew 13) is Satan. Later that same year the WT Society taught that this sower was Jesus.

A similar incident occurred in 1978, when the WTB&TS identified the "Alpha and Omega" of Revelation 22:12-13 as Jehovah (that is, God the Father), and then five weeks later taught these verses referred to Jesus.

The Watchtower Society's failure to correctly interpret the Bible is most clearly seen in their doctrinal flip-flops. First they teach position A, then they change to position B, claiming God has given them "new light." Later on, however, they revert back to their old teaching (position A) and in some cases change once again to position B. Here are some examples.

Resurrection of the Men of Sodom

1879 - They will be resurrected.
1952 - They will not be resurrected.
1965 - They will be resurrected.
1988 - They will not be resurrected.

The 'Lord' in Romans 10:12-16

1903 - 'Lord' refers to Jesus.
1940 - 'Lord' refers to Jehovah.
1978 - 'Lord' refers to Jesus.
1980 - 'Lord' refers to Jehovah.

'Higher Powers' of Romans 13:1

1916 - 'Higher powers' refers to governments.
1943 - 'Higher powers' refers to Jehovah God & Jesus Christ. 
1964 - 'Higher powers' refers to governments.


Much more to come!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*JW - what they won't tell you*

Things the JW's will do not like to discuss or have changed their views on.
What they wonâ€™t tell you:

They believe that all true Christian churches are of the devil.

They believe Jesus is not God, but is the Archangel Michael â€" the first being created by God.

They deny that God is a Trinity.

They believe Jesus died on a stake, rather than a cross.

They deny that Jesus rose bodily from the dead.

They believe that ony 144,000 Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses will go to heaven. The rest will live forever in a paradise on Earth, never meeting the person who died for them â€" Jesus Christ.

They believe that salvation is impossible outside of the Watchtower.

They are not allowed to question the Watchtower leadership or teaching.

*They claim you need to read the Watchtowerâ€™s magazines and other material in order to understand the Bible correctly. If you donâ€™t read the Watchtowerâ€™s books, you will â€œfall into darknessâ€ â€" what they call reverting to normal Christianity.*

*They have falsely predicted the end of the world five times.*

*They have just changed a major Watchtower prediction that the end of the world would come before the generation of Witnesses born before 1914 died.â€*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*JW - Failed Prophecies*

Just a few of the failed prophecies that the JW's have claimed or changed their minds.

1897 "Our Lord, the appointed King, is now present, since October 1874," (Studies in the Scriptures, vol. 4, p. 621).

1899 "...the 'battle of the great day of God Almighty' (Revelation 16:14), which will end in A.D. 1914 with the complete overthrow of earth's present rulership, is already commenced," (The Time Is at Hand, 1908 edition, p. 101).

1916 "The Bible chronology herein presented shows that the six great 1000 year days beginning with Adam are ended, and that the great 7th Day, the 1000 years of Christ's Reign, began in 1873," (The Time Is at Hand, forward, p. ii).

1918 "Therefore we may confidently expect that 1925 will mark the return of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob and the faithful prophets of old, particularly those named by the Apostle in Hebrews 11, to the condition of human perfection," (Millions Now Living Will Never Die, p. 89).

1922 "The date 1925 is even more distinctly indicated by the Scriptures than 1914," (Watchtower, Sept. 1, 1922, p. 262).

1923 "Our thought is, that 1925 is definitely settled by the Scriptures. As to Noah, the Christian now has much more upon which to base his faith than Noah had upon which to base his faith in a coming deluge," (Watchtower, Apr. 1, 1923, p. 106).

1925 "The year 1925 is here. With great expectation Christians have looked forward to this year. Many have confidently expected that all members of the body of Christ will be changed to heavenly glory during this year. This may be accomplished. It may not be. In his own due time God will accomplish his purposes concerning his people. Christians should not be so deeply concerned about what may transpire this year," (Watchtower, Jan. 1, 1925, p. 3).

1925 "It is to be expected that Satan will try to inject into the minds of the consecrated, the thought that 1925 should see an end to the work," (Watchtower, Sept., 1925, p. 262).

1926 "Some anticipated that the work would end in 1925, but the Lord did not state so. The difficulty was that the friends inflated their imaginations beyond reason; and that when their imaginations burst asunder, they were inclined to throw away everything," (Watchtower, p. 232).

1931 "There was a measure of disappointment on the part of Jehovah's faithful ones on earth concerning the years 1917, 1918, and 1925, which disappointment lasted for a time...and they also learned to quit fixing dates," (Vindication, p. 338).

1941 "Receiving the gift, the marching children clasped it to them, not a toy or plaything for idle pleasure, but the Lord's provided instrument for most effective work in the remaining months before Armageddon," (Watchtower, Sept. 15, 1941, p. 288).

1968 "True, there have been those in times past who predicted an 'end to the world', even announcing a specific date. Yet nothing happened. The 'end' did not come. They were guilty of false prophesying. Why? What was missing?.. Missing from such people were God's truths and evidence that he was using and guiding them," (Awake, Oct. 8, 1968).

1968 "Why are you looking forward to 1975?" (Watchtower, Aug. 15, 1968, p. 494).


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The Watchtower organization states that through good works and sincere effort only 144,000 elite JWâ€™s will go to heaven. The 144,000 are mentioned in two chapters in the Bible: Revelation 7 & 14. By looking at the verses it is obvious that the 144,000 are literal Jews of the ancient tribes with no Gentiles among them (7:4-8). They are all males (14:4) and virgins (14:4). If the JW states that the usage of Jewish male virgins is figurative, what gives them the right to state that number of 144,000 is literal?

Where does it teach in the Bible that Jesus is Michael the archangel? Why isn't Jesus called Michael right now since he is in heaven?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot of information. Good posts atcfisherman. And you are correct in your other post about most of JW's meaning well.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It is truly amazing how much misinformation there is concerning Jehovah's witnesses. There are many lies spread about there beliefs. Much of what is posted above is not only false, but is laughable.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> It is truly amazing how much misinformation there is concerning Jehovah's witnesses. There are many lies spread about there beliefs. Much of what is posted above is not only false, but is laughable.


Can you show us how a few of those items above are false or laughable?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaggy,

The failed prophecies were from the JW watch tower. Go read it! It's is very clear! GO READ IT!


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jehovah's Witnesses predicted the date of Jesus' return several times. When they were provedwrong, they covered it up.

Early Jehovah's Witnesses taught that the end of the world would come in 1914.[15] When thatdidn't happen, they quietly changed the prophecy in their books.[16] To explain it away, theychanged the definition of a word in the Bible that talks about Christ's "coming," to mean Christ's"invisible presence."[17] After all, it is difficult to disprove that Christ's "invisible presence" didnot take place in 1914. But Jesus said, "For as lightning that comes from the east is visible even inthe west, so will be the coming (parousia) of the Son of Man."[18] All nations will see hiscoming.[19] Next, Jehovah's Witnesses predicted that Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob would return in1925.[20] That didn't happen either.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought we agreed to stop the religion bashing in here. What I see here is a recipe for disaster. 
Not saying I disagree with the subject matter, but we're treading on thin ice here fellas.
JMHO

Jesus Christ is my Savior.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

JCIMS said:


> I thought we agreed to stop the religion bashing in here. What I see here is a recipe for disaster.
> Not saying I disagree with the subject matter, but we're treading on thin ice here fellas.
> JMHO
> 
> Jesus Christ is my Savior.


There are some on here that like to single out different religions. act and fish are pretty blatant. act with the Witnesses, fish with the catholic religion and he will pile on the Witness when he gets a chance. I shared my confidence with actfisherman through a pm. His intentions were deceitful which I am now aware of. It tells me a lot about him and his motives. Much of what he post about the Witness comes from apostate websites and are full of lies.

I am very comfortable with my faith. I have been associated with other religions and have seen the hypocrisy within them. Most do not keep the congregation clean as the scriptures indicate should be done.

I am not unfamiliar with persecution, and was forewarned through God's word that true followers of Jesus would have to endure persecution. I knew I would be persecuted when I made my choices.

I am blessed to have the truth of God's word, because it truly does set you free from false teachings. Those that do not have the accurate knowledge of God's word are unfortunate indeed.

I will continue to show what the scriptures say on subjects of importance. I will try not to be drawn into debates as I am prone to do. I will let the scriptures explain themselves. My opinions do not mean anything. The only true meaning comes from God's word.

I will try hold to my resolve of not debating. It is sometimes hard when you are under attack. I need work on being more long-suffering.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaggy,

As you like to say, you are defending "the truth." We'll, I'm doing the same. The JW have been in error many time over through the years since their beginnings in the 1800's. That is a fact, not from my opinion nor from anyone else's. I have posted straight from your holy watchtower publication. I challenge you to dig those publications up and see all the times the holy watchtower changed their views on many scriptures and many prophecies that failed to come true. How can you deny those facts that come straight from your watchtower? You fail to realize that I had a family member who was a long time JW but then was saved and left the group. He show me many of the watchtower publications and their contradictions through the decades. Go read them yourself and stop blurring your head in the sand. 

I'm not attacking the JW. I'm trying to show that they twist the scriptures, especially in their new world translation bible that came into being in 1961. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Why do JW's not call themselves Christians? Honest question.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

What I don't understand is when shaggy gives his views based from the JW and he injects sayings like "they hypocrisy of other religions" that is ok and not attacking others. But when others point out the error of they JW ways, we are attacking him. 




In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> What I don't understand is when shaggy gives his views based from the JW and he injects sayings like "they hypocrisy of other religions" that is ok and not attacking others. But when others point out the error of they JW ways, we are attacking him.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


He always plays the victim. He resorts to degrading others because the JW's have been exposed. You plainly stated many facts about how that religion has changed & flip-flopped so many times. But that is what happens when your allegiance is not to God.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

JCIMS said:


> *I thought we agreed to stop the religion bashing in here.* What I see here is a recipe for disaster.
> Not saying I disagree with the subject matter, but we're treading on thin ice here fellas.
> JMHO
> 
> Jesus Christ is my Savior.


You are beating a dead horse.

Hell, I'm doomed because my church has a cross in it...So I was told. :spineyes::help:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That's okay, I'm doomed because I'd surely give my sweet boy a blood transfusion if he needed it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

JCIMS said:


> I thought we agreed to stop the religion bashing in here.


As did I... I believe that we all share common beliefs and prefer to dwell on those. Discussing differences is good too (with emphasis on "discussing") for the purpose of learning from one another.

Bashing is a waste... although a few here (& they know who they are) continue to do it in a veiled fashion.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> As did I...
> 
> I believe that we all share common beliefs and prefer to dwell on those. Discussing differences is good too (with emphasis on "discussing") for the purpose of learning from one another. Bashing is a waste.


Well....Hello there Ranch. Good to see you around here again. Good post and may the Lord bless you.

Hopefully I'll get my jungle privileges reinstated soon so I can go visit you.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Fish&Chips said:


> Well....Hello there Ranch. Good to see you around here again. Good post and may the Lord bless you.


 I'm usually around. And yes, the Lord has blessed me, in many ways... and I am eternally thankful.



Fish&Chips said:


> Hopefully I'll get my jungle privileges reinstated soon so I can go visit you.


I doubt it will be anytime soon. Frankly I'm surprised that you're still here, given your past behavior of condemning the rest of us because our beliefs don't measure up to yours.

Now, can we get back to what this forum was actually established for???


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

That's good to hear ranch - glad you're doing well. 

You're surprised I'm still here? Lol
I guess God must have a reason. 
God is good all the time. Jesus Christ loves you ranch. Be blessed.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, you can absolutely have the last word, we all know how how it so important to your psyche...

Feel free to post again, just get it over with... feed your ego if you feel the need., I'm sure that a number of us would be 'utterly shocked' if you didn't...


----------

